# Old OS Downloads?



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Is there anywhere that you can go to download old Operating Systems like 3.1 and such? Not condoning any illegal activity if it is or anything I was just wondering if they were so old that maybe they had them availible for download.

- Thanks in Adavnce!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

eBay

or

http://www.peteweb.com/index.php?showtopic=3987


----------



## H4N$L! (Aug 17, 2004)

www.vetusware.com
By now it's called abandonware. It's still illegal to download anything with copyright, but those who own the copyright aren't interested in it anymore.

GreetZZ 3-R4Z0R


----------

